# 54/56cm Steel Singlespeed frame



## wesfoster (12 Apr 2020)

It's getting to the point where I think it's nearly time for me to retire my trusty old 'Look' frame. 

I'm after replacing it with a steel frame with track dropouts around 54/56 measurements. 

Decent clearance would be a bonus, as would a drilled fork to fit a front rack, but these aren't essential. 

If anyone has anything that might suit, let me know. 

Frames only preferably, as I'll just be swapping everything across, though I am willing to consider full builds.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2020)

Got nothing with track ends but would love to see your old Look @wesfoster please


----------



## vickster (12 Apr 2020)

Could try looking on LFGSS?
https://www.lfgss.com/microcosms/548/


----------



## wesfoster (14 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Got nothing with track ends but would love to see your old Look @wesfoster please


Not an actual Look unfortunately, just a bog standard steel frame from the 80s (at a guess) which has then been plastered with Look stickers everywhere.


----------



## fossala (14 Apr 2020)

I don’t have one for sale but I ride a genesis day one. You can often get them for less than £500 new. Clearance for 40mm with guards (50mm without), takes front rack and has track dropouts.


----------



## wesfoster (14 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Could try looking on LFGSS?
> https://www.lfgss.com/microcosms/548/


Yeah have been keeping an eye on everything which comes up on there - most of it is a bit fancy/aggressive for me.


----------



## wesfoster (14 Apr 2020)

fossala said:


> I don’t have one for sale but I ride a genesis day one. You can often get them for less than £500 new. Clearance for 40mm with guards (50mm without), takes front rack and has track dropouts.


Yeah have been keeping an eye out for Day Ones. Have you got the disc or rim brake version? Will probably try and get a rim brake version, as it's a straight swap for everything I already have. Missed a Spa cycles sale which brought the Brother Allday framers down to £290 which is a bit of a pain, as they look perfect.


----------



## fossala (14 Apr 2020)

wesfoster said:


> Yeah have been keeping an eye out for Day Ones. Have you got the disc or rim brake version? Will probably try and get a rim brake version, as it's a straight swap for everything I already have. Missed a Spa cycles sale which brought the Brother Allday framers down to £290 which is a bit of a pain, as they look perfect.


I have the disc but it’s not stock.


----------



## wesfoster (14 Apr 2020)

fossala said:


> I have the disc but it’s not stock.
> View attachment 515066


oooh that's a lovely build.


----------



## vickster (14 Apr 2020)

wesfoster said:


> Yeah have been keeping an eye out for Day Ones. Have you got the disc or rim brake version? Will probably try and get a rim brake version, as it's a straight swap for everything I already have. Missed a Spa cycles sale which brought the Brother Allday framers down to £290 which is a bit of a pain, as they look perfect.


Why not ask Spa what sort of deal they can do, assuming it wasn’t years ago and they still sell that model?


----------



## wesfoster (15 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Why not ask Spa what sort of deal they can do, assuming it wasn’t years ago and they still sell that model?


It was a last of last years frames I believe, all sold out now. May try when places back up and running though.


----------



## vickster (15 Apr 2020)

wesfoster said:


> It was a last of last years frames I believe, all sold out now. May try when places back up and running though.


Planet X sometimes have bargain track frames...or not


----------



## vickster (15 Apr 2020)

wesfoster said:


> It was a last of last years frames I believe, all sold out now. May try when places back up and running though.


Here, be quick

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brother-...312748?hash=item26386b4a6c:g:ISoAAOSwM0tejzHU


----------



## wesfoster (15 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Here, be quick
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brother-...312748?hash=item26386b4a6c:g:ISoAAOSwM0tejzHU


Unfortunately not, the Swift is average clearance, carbon fork malarky, 

https://www.spacycles.co.uk/m2b0s143p3709/BROTHER-CYCLES-The-Allday-Frameset 

This is the Allday, can't brakes, decent tyre clearance. Don't really fancy playing more than £200 for average steel, but has to have good clearance and front rack mounts ideally (or a fork that they can be brazed onto). They'll come back around though, probably not until next year now.


----------



## l4dva (13 Jul 2020)

I have the below up for sale if this interests you?


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/specialized-langster-for-sale.257420/


----------



## Sore Thumb (18 Jul 2020)

Hi,

I have a large 8 bar bikes KRZBERG V7 fixed gear frameset in the blue colour, with large Tyre clearances up to 30mm , if you are interested in good condition.

it has front rack mounts and I have a front rack to go with it. It has front and rear brake mounts and bottle cage mounts. 

if you are interested I can send you some pictures.

Collection would be good, however I could post but would have to work out the cost.

see below for the info on the frame and the sizing details
https://8bar-bikes.com/shop/framesets/singlespeed-framesets/krzberg-v7-frameset-aluminium-fork/


----------

